# А есть вообще такие, кто вылечился от сколиоза?



## Гость (28 Ноя 2006)

Скажите, пожалуйста, а реально полностью излечить сколиоз в 22 года? Уже два месяца копаюсь в инете, плаваю в бассейне, собираюсь проходить мануальную и ЛФК.. и не разу не увидел и не услышал упоминания, что кто-то вылечился 

Если такие есть, то откликнетесь, пожалуйста... Хотелось бы спросить совета о клиниках, о тренажерах, о режиме дня..

С уважением , Александр.


----------



## Admin (29 Ноя 2006)

Конечно есть Их много, но, к сожалению, они заняты другими делами 

Предлагаю в этом топике оставлять свои сообщения о результатах лечения. АУ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2006)

А, я бы поставил вопрос по другому.
Кто не вылечился, а не ухудшился.


----------



## Та самая (9 Дек 2006)

Всем добрый день!

Я уверена, что еще ни один пациент, обратившийся в клиники реабилитации, не пожалел об этом.

Да, возможно и такое, что не все окончательно вылечились вследствии своих затяжных проблем с позвоночником.

У меня сколиоз ll-й степени. Я долго мучилась  той мыслью, что никто из докторов мне не поможет, делала сама какие-то упражнения раз-два в неделю в надежде на то, что этого, в принципе, достаточно..

Помню, долго я решалась на лечение в клинике, но просто позвонила, записалась.... а обратно дороги уже не было.
Ибо хотя бы так, но надо бороться со своей ленью. 

Я выбрала именно ту клинику, кот меня сейчас и спасает, по своим мотивам. Хотя я и проводила маркетинг, но все равно..)

Не знаю, что бы делала без этих людей.. А Михаил Анатольевич - просто симпатяшка, я бы даже просто туда ходила, чтобы видеть его.. 

Я чувствую себя совсем другим человеком, мне легко жить!

Конечно это требует огромного труда, огромной силы воли, настройки, но, поверьте, это того стоит!

Хочу пожелать всем удачи на пути лепки себя!
_Главное - верить._


----------



## Кронмед (10 Дек 2006)

> Михаил Анатольевич - просто симпатяшка, я бы даже просто туда ходила, чтобы видеть его..


Любовь к доктору - лучшее лекарство! 


> Я чувствую себя совсем другим человеком, мне легко жить!


Мобильность - превыше всего!!!


----------



## Та самая (11 Дек 2006)

Кронмед: aiwan 

Абсолютно так и есть!!!


----------



## Ell (11 Дек 2006)

Любовь к доктору - это, конечно, неплохо. Но давайте поговорим о конкретных действиях  

Как начать день, проснувшись? Что делать днем? Как подготовить организм ко сну? Какие продукты употреблять в пищу?


----------



## Та самая (11 Дек 2006)

Охо! Так это чуть-чуть не в тему!:prankster2: 
Точнее, не в эту тему.

А так, давайте. Конечно давайте поговорим о дне грядущем, о том, как его лучше начать, что покушать, и как лучше этот день ЗАкончить..

Я всегда поддерживаю такого рода темы


----------



## Ell (11 Дек 2006)

*Та самая*, тогда делитесь опытом  
О питании: https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread921.html


----------



## Та самая (12 Дек 2006)

Ну вот, собственно, вроде тут брезжит началом:

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread921.html?posted=1#post3288

А вообще просто рекомендую почитать Поля Брегга


----------



## Ell (12 Дек 2006)

Ой...что-то я с Бреггом не очень дружу...nea У меня свой взгляд давно выработался


----------



## Та самая (13 Дек 2006)

Ell, и правильно, не навязываю!  

Просто раз уж речь зашла о правильном питании, тем более уж при каких-либо болезнях, связанных со спиной, то здесь, я уверена, нет каких-то определенных рамок в питании.

Если человек знаком с нашими великими диетологами, тем более такими, как П.Брэгг, то, я думаю, он уже вправе сам составить свое индивидуальное меню, основываясь на приобретенных знаниях и опираясь на свои индивидуальные потребности в еде, что тоже немаловажно.

Так что вот так вот!..


----------



## anti (21 Янв 2007)

ГОСТЬ, мне тоже 22 года, и тоже не теряю надежды излечиться полностью. Но в отличие от вас, лечусь я самостоятельно 9 лет, а под контролем мануального терапевта и инструктора лечебной физкультуры 5 лет.

Реально ли полностью излечить сколиоз в 22 года? Не знаю, но ОЧЕНЬ НАДЕЮСЬ!!! Я рада тому результату - который я получила за эти годы. Он есть - и будет у вас, если будете очень стараться. 

По поводу мануальной терапии - в моем случае мануальный терапевт мне помог очень даже хорошо. Но хочу вас предостеречь - мне повезло, и я сразу встретила хорошего врача. БУДЬТЕ ОСТОРОЖНЫ! Всегда спрашивайте или проверяйте - хороший ли этот мануальный терапевт или не очень. Слышала случаи, что попадалются неграмотные врачи - они делали мануальную терапию, когда было нельзя.

ЛФК - это очень важная штука - никогда не ленитесь делать лечебные упражнения! Когда ходите к мануальному терапевту - тоже не зевайте, т.к. те изменения в лучшую сторону, которые будут у вас нужно закрепить физкультурой, чтобы двигаться дальше к прогрессу!

Еще бы вам добавить лечебный массаж - я хожу раз в пол года. А если удается раз в три месяца - то вообще сказка!  Чаще кажется не советуют. И вообще массаж - приятная штука!

По поводу клиник - специальных не знаю. Знаю хорошего врача из своего города.
О тренажерах - советуйтесь с грамотным инструктором.
О режиме дня - на этом сайте очень много информации, вот не помню где читала, где то тут есть (резко не вставать, не тягать тяжести и т.д.)

Добавлю кое-что от себя: мне бывает плохо - если я что-нибудь тяжелое подниму (для меня больше 3кг если далеко нести это уже плохо) или продует хорошенько - к примеру на сквозняке. И еще если по каким-то причинам не смогла поделать зарядку или давно не была у мануального терапевта. 

Плаванием не занимаюсь, но хочу заняться.

И такой момент: я, например, знаю от чего мог у меня появиться сколиоз. Во-первых почти с рождения - заболевание почек - пиелонефрит. Потом - с детства я всегда была не очень подвижный ребенок, бегать не любила, целый день с игрушками, рисовала и т.д. Следующее - в школе с 1-го класса были очень высокие парты - а я маленькая. Затем наша учительница проводила эксперимент (у нас был такой экспериментальный класс) - парты ставились в кабинете по две и дети сидели к доске кто боком, кто вообще спиной. УЖАС!!!

Ну и самое главное - такой неуверенный с детства характер. ВОТ И РЕЗУЛЬТАТ.
Исходя из вышеперечисленного я стараюсь избавиться от этих всех причин. За здоровьем следит врач-нутрициолог. Это лечение натуральными препаратами (здесь не реклама - рассказывать не буду). С характером я почти справилась. Немного осталось, но и я не стою на месте ;-)

Желаю Вам удачи!


----------



## Ell (21 Янв 2007)

*anti*, а какой *конкретно *результат? Вы лечитесь с 13 лет. Поконкретнее расскажите что было и что теперь.


----------



## anti (22 Янв 2007)

Я тут темку одну создавала, про себя писала. Ну напишу здесь.
    Было:
Сколиоз обнаружили в 12 лет. Сперва шок. Потом сама искала упражнения, информацию. Лет в 14 стала делать лечебные упражнения - взяла у человека больного сколиозом 3 степени. Было очень тяжело, я падала от бессилья. Одно упражнение - к примеру имитация плавания брассом или кролем два-три движения и я просто падала. От напряжения текли слезы.

Я довольно сильно сутулилась, на физкультуру в школе с трудом ходила, занималась хуже всех. Я не могла достать руками до пола, с трудом приседала, бег - это вообще пытка. Дышать было тяжело всегда не хватало воздуха, ходить, сидеть, стоять, лежать - ужасно болели ноги и спина (такая тошнота в мышцах - может кому знакомо?). В общем перерыва для боли не было - даже лежа. 

Еще болело сердце - проходило от висения на турнике. Варикозное расширение вен - не капилляров, а именно вен - на левой ноге прямо выступали и болели. Плоскостопие не знаю какой степени, мне врачи не говорили. 

Дальше - хуже, по мере взросления появились комплексы. Никто не понимал серьезность этой проблемы, так что в больницу родителей потащила я. Ходили по хирургам - их рекомендацией было массаж, плавание и ВСЕ. 

Потом попала я к хирургу-ортопеду. Он мне поставил диагноз грудо-поясничный кифосколиоз 2 степени. Градусы никто не называл я вот недавно измерила сама не знаю как правильно я измеряла, но что-то около 18 градусов в пояснице и 11 или 18 градусов в грудном отделе (снимок в 15 лет). Этот хирург-ортопед назначил мне гимнастику для стоп, массажер - это от плоскостопия, и корсет - сказал какой фирмы (сейчас не помню). Это мне очень облегчало боль. 

Потом в 18 лет одна врач посоветовала мануального терапевта - (золотые ручки просто!). За одну процедуру он мне подровнял ребра - они у меня сильно выступали и шею. Мануальный терапевт сказал, что надо заниматься лечебной физкультурой под руководством инструктора (в этой же больнице). Я сразу же пошла и записалась. С тех пор вот и хожу к мануальному и занимаюсь физкультурой. Сперва ходила в зал. Теперь в принципе сама чувствую, что мне надо, но если есть возможность, всегда хожу на лечебную физкультуру.

РЕЗУЛЬТАТ: позвоночник выровнялся, но насколько, сказать не могу, т.к. снимок не делала повторно. Но выступающие ребра вроде как на месте. И вообще я себя по-другому ощущаю - ничего не болит, если не поднимать тяжести и не простывать (то что надо делать зарядку - это само собой разумеется - я ее делаю через день), я стала выше на 2см, изменилась походка, исчезли вены, перестали болеть ноги, сутулости нет - она появляется из-за перерывов в занятиях физкультурой, практически исчез хруст во ВСЕХ суставах, исчезло онемение перенапряженных мышц, еще была такая беда, как непроизвольное сокращение мышц шеи - тоже теперь нету. 

Но имейте также ввиду, что я занималась лечением своих хронических болезней - пиелонефрит и что-то с печенью непорядок, натуральными препаратами, старалась правильно питаться, так как за эти годы я поняла, что нужно лечить не болезнь, а человека в целом. 

Еще у меня изменился характер - я стала намного общительней.
А теперь вот такая беда - некуда девать энергию! Я теперь хожу на каратэ - 3 раза в неделю, и дома занимаюсь лечебной физкультурой (ну как же теперь успевать ходить еще и на лечебную?) - примерно 2 раза в неделю (но кажется надо еще разок добавить), раз в пол года массаж, раз в месяц мануальная. Корсет валяется где-то - уже не нужен. 

Еще я в течение дня разгружаю позвоночник - потягиваюсь, прыгаю на турник, ложусь на гимнастический мячик или на пол - в общем мой позвоночник мне сам подсказывает (и вам будет подсказывать, если будете его любить ;-) )

Добавлено через 6 минут 
Еще такой момент: гибкость теперь нормальная - до пола ладошками могу достать, прямую ногу выше головы тоже могу, на продольный (или как там его зовут) шпагат могу сесть, а на прямой вот только не хватает чуть-чуть, но не теряю надежды ;-) Еще перестала болеть поясница, когда лежа закидываю ноги за голову (есть такое упражнение) - раньше была дикая боль.


----------



## Ell (22 Янв 2007)

*anti*, Вы-молодец!
К вопросу о сколиозе и МПГ, который обсуждался здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum7/thread1077.html
Разница в симптомах, локализации, принципах боли. Разница в том, какие нагрузки вызывают ответную реакцию. Разница во всём.

*Доктор Ступин* Вам говорил о психоэмоциональной проблеме заболевания.
Я скажу Вам так. Привожу пример. 

*МПГ*, тянет ногу, болит поясница, человек прихрамывает, пытается сжаться, сгибает поясницу.*Мнение окружающих* - радикулит! Бедненький! Помажьте змеиным ядом и тд и тп.

(я утрирую, суть, надеюсь, ясна)

*Сколиоз*, человек напрочь перекошенный (неправильная осанка, мягко говоря), одно плечо заметно выше другого или сутулось сильная, или поясничный прогиб с выпячиванием живота. *Мнение окружающих* - кривой! Горбатый! и тд и тп.
Вот Вам и психоэмоции. Общества. И тех, кто воспринимает.

Ну и последнее - я на шпагат не могла сесть лишь во время обострения и реабилитации. А ладошки на пол -даже при диких болях)
Почувствуйте разницу заболеваний! (это я к спору)

P.S.вот в разделе "Делимся опытом" я готова спорить о причинах, течении и последствиях заболеваний, а так же о том, как помочь друг другу ;-)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2007)

Супер!!!  
Как передать Ваше стремление своим пациентам? Думаю Вы не будете против, если я буду давать им распечатку Вашего сообщения.


----------



## Кронмед (23 Янв 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Супер!!!
> Как передать Ваше стремление своим пациентам? Думаю Вы не будете против, если я буду давать им распечатку Вашего сообщения.


Это Вы про что? Я тоже хочу.:inlove:


----------



## anti (23 Янв 2007)

Доктор Ступин, если это ко мне - я не против, но оставьте чуть-чуть стремления и для меня.
И еще бы я хотела знать, что поделать такого, чтобы сколиоз совсем исчез?
Ell, спасибо за комплимент!


----------



## anti (1 Янв 2013)

Меня не было на форуме 6 лет. За эти годы еще больше поняла причины сколиоза, улучшения значительные. Всем желаю здоровья, кому что интересно, спрашивайте!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2013)

Спрашиваем.
Что улучшилось, боли прошли?


----------



## Kaaasd (26 Янв 2013)

anti написал(а):


> Меня не было на форуме 6 лет. За эти годы еще больше поняла причины сколиоза, улучшения значительные. Всем желаю здоровья, кому что интересно, спрашивайте!


объясните причины по вашему мнению и какие вы делали упражнения?? у меня S образный сколиоз 10 градусов в обе стороны. Мне 18 лет. С уважением, Алексей.


----------



## anti (27 Янв 2013)

Боли прошли практически полностью год или 1,5 назад. Причина удивительная: увеличила дозировку кальция. И прошли проблемы с напряжением мышц. До этого напряжение возникало от разных причин: незнакомый человек, неприятная ситуация, продуло. Тут нужно работать с организмом вообщем: почему продувает на сквозняке? Слабый иммунитет. Почему слабый иммунитет? Но я много всего делаю (что перечисляла на этом сайте) и к результату привел не один кальций. Из упражнений рекомендую йогу и ЛФК, нужен хороший специалист, поищите в своем городе. Я знаю в Ростове-на-Дону.
Добавлено: Jan 26, 2013 10:21 PM
Алексей, я искала решение своей проблемы с 12 лет. Нашла в 18. ) Вам сейчас столько же, не теряйте время.
Я так поняла S-образный сколиоз. Упражнения делать нужно обязательно, 3 раза в неделю. Поначалу я делала 2 раза в день, т.к. мне казалось, что позвоночник просто складывается )))) и мышцы не держат его. Смотря какого вида нагрузка: если йога можно и 2 раза в день. Но йога ЛФК не заменяет.
Добавлено: Jan 26, 2013 10:23 PM


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спрашиваем.
> Что улучшилось, боли прошли?



Снимок не делала после улучшений, но они налицо: визуально я стала совсем другим человеком, искривление незаметно.
Хочу сказать, что может быть, исправить полностью не удастся, но вы должны верить в это. Кто знает, может получится лучше чем у меня - раз, и исправили на 100%.
Добавлено: Jan 26, 2013 10:28 PM
Сейчас может болеть спина, если тяжелое ношу или поднимаю. Стараюсь этого не делать. И чтобы предупредить боль, нужно поддерживать мышцы спины. Почему это происходит тоже понятно: проблема с суставами. Причина почему она есть тоже мне известна. Любого человека можно разобрать так, и найти причину. И как правило одна и та же у всех ) К тому же эта самая причина в основе многих болезней. Вопрос стоит в другом: как исправить, как не допустить болезни, как профилактировать.


----------



## александр 76 (27 Янв 2013)

anti написал(а):


> Боли прошли практически полностью год или 1,5 назад.
> ...
> Любого человека можно разобрать так, и найти причину. И как правило одна и та же у всех ) К тому же эта самая причина в основе многих болезней. Вопрос стоит в другом: как исправить, как не допустить болезни, как профилактировать.


МОЛОДЕЦ


----------

